

Atomic scientists' algorithm used to predict sandwich sales - bootload
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/businessclub/technology/11787655/Higgs-Boson-algorithm-used-to-sell-sarnies.html

======
Fede_V
I hate it when some relatively simple piece of math is described in the most
complicated/impressive possible terminology to give the biggest splash.

They used a machine learning algorithm to reduce their food waste. Cool!
That's a good thing - but calling it 'atomic scientists algorithm' does not
really help anyone understand what the algorithm is doing.

I guess the next step is to describe a formula that involves addition and
describe it using rank0 tensors and Einstein notation?

~~~
Abraln
I would think next would be including general reletivity in miles per gallon
calculations on cars, or adding the mass gained from moving at highway speeds
when finding desired tire pressure. It's always fun to throw those in just to
confuse people. If anyone questions it, you can honestly say it is a more
accurate method.

------
bootload
this might be why the approach was taken: "Eat to double in size despite wider
losses" ~
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/retailandcon...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/retailandconsumer/11545414/Eat-
to-double-in-size-despite-wider-losses.html)

------
coherentpony
For Americans: sarnie == sandwich

------
mabbo
Can someone explain what's really an amazing about this? It sounds as though
their using machine learning to predict tomorrow's sales in various
categories. Why is this surprising or hard?

~~~
brogue
Its not really hard to predict normal scenarios. From the article " it helped
the company to predict that it would sell more frozen yoghurt in the last two
days than it has in the whole year."

For me, that is an extreme outlier and if they are able to predict even that,
then there is something special about this algorithm.

~~~
oh_sigh
It may just be that it was the first hot days of the year...

------
sebastianavina
so, where can i find more information about this NeuroBayes algorithm?

